# Cigars similar to the Fuente Short Story?



## FuenteFan-cl (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm about a year into cigar smoking, and the A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story is by far my favorite cigar in that price range. I really love the taste but I can't seem to find that taste anywhere else, even within the Hemingway line; although apparently it isn't a true Hemingway, it's just under that name. So can anyone help me find a larger cigar with the same taste or similar taste as the Short Story? Thanks for your time.


----------



## RobAZ (Jun 9, 2008)

FuenteFan said:


> Hi guys, I'm about a year into cigar smoking, and the A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story is by far my favorite cigar in that price range. I really love the taste but I can't seem to find that taste anywhere else, even within the Hemingway line; although apparently it isn't a true Hemingway, it's just under that name. So can anyone help me find a larger cigar with the same taste or similar taste as the Short Story? Thanks for your time.


I know you said you have tried others in the line - but have you tried the Best Seller?


----------



## FuenteFan-cl (Jan 23, 2009)

RobAZ said:


> I know you said you have tried others in the line - but have you tried the Best Seller?


No I haven't but I have I have one on the way. However, I was looking for something larger and the Best Seller is about the same size.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Funny you should ask this. I just had a Don Francisco Pilo, which is Lew's take on the short story in a maduro wrapper. Same shape and maybe just a bit bigger than the short story. Lew is a member here who owns a cigar shop and has an outstanding line of cigars under the Don Francisco name. I would pick his Pilo over the short story any day. I plan on doing a review of this cigar very soon and posting it here for all to see. I suggest you get in touch with Lew (screenname Don Francisco) and check out his wares.


----------



## RobAZ (Jun 9, 2008)

FuenteFan said:


> No I haven't but I have I have one on the way. However, I was looking for something larger and the Best Seller is about the same size.


To be honest - size and shape will influence the taste of a cigar (it also depends on how sensitive of a pallet you have).

As you continue to smoke cigars I think size will be less important and you will be more focused on the quality of that specific cigar in your hands.

When I smoke a cigar that I love (like the short story) and I want some more - I will simply light another one up.

And with the size of the short story - it will be just fine to light two in a row.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

My Chi Chi is about the same size and shape as the Hemingway Classic/Signature. It is Maduro. It will maintain the same profile of the Pilo, but not exactly as size does make a difference.


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

I too love the short story. I have tried many cigars that were supposed to be similar but have not found any that does taste the same. If you find something let me know.

John


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

jfox520 said:


> I too love the short story. I have tried many cigars that were supposed to be similar but have not found any that does taste the same. If you find something let me know.
> 
> John


There's one and only one for me. I haven't really tried to find anything else though.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

shortstory5 said:


> There's one and only one for me. I haven't really tried to find anything else though.


I'm ordering from Lew soon and I'll pop one in the mail for you. I need to get off my butt and send my first bomb out and you just put yourself square in my sights.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

RyJ Love Story is similar with a milder flavor (same shape). Oliva makes one in the Serie G that is the same shape also, but not much similarity in taste. A lot less expensive though.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> RyJ Love Story is similar with a milder flavor (same shape). Oliva makes one in the Serie G that is the same shape also, but not much similarity in taste. A lot less expensive though.


I've had several of the Oliva's and you hit the nail on the head. Cool smoke because of the shape but definitely a standard Oliva flavor. Me and my pops burned through a ton of those at Christmas time.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Patrick B said:


> I'm ordering from Lew soon and I'll pop one in the mail for you. I need to get off my butt and send my first bomb out and you just put yourself square in my sights.


Thank you for the fair warning, I'll be stocking up to go to war!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The Short Story is something special. I do try (unsuccessfully) to keep a supply on hand. At present I think I have a dozen way at the bottom of the humidor that are going to rest for a few more years. If you like these, you'd love one with 5 years additional age... <G>


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> The Short Story is something special. I do try (unsuccessfully) to keep a supply on hand. At present I think I have a dozen way at the bottom of the humidor that are going to rest for a few more years. If you like these, you'd love one with 5 years additional age... <G>


I go through them like water... I'll have to get a box and seal myself off from it for a FIVE? years(I don't know if I could resist if I ran out of my normal supply).


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

shortstory5 said:


> I go through them like water... I'll have to get a box and seal myself off from it for a FIVE? years(I don't know if I could resist if I ran out of my normal supply).


This is why you need a coolerdor that you can hide in the back of the closet... Keep a box of each of your favourites in it away from your sight. You'll be glad you did five years later... <G>


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> This is why you need a coolerdor that you can hide in the back of the closet... Keep a box of each of your favourites in it away from your sight. You'll be glad you did five years later... <G>


I would love to make one, but I don't think I could fill it... I don't buy any boxes aside from the Short Story...

I'm not a baller like you Squid!


----------



## StogieSteve (Apr 30, 2007)

Victor Sinclar puts out a bunch of short story look alikes in a number of different blends and if I remember correctly you can get them from Thompsons. I actually smoked a few and they were pretty good.


----------



## FuenteFan-cl (Jan 23, 2009)

jfox520 said:


> I too love the short story. I have tried many cigars that were supposed to be similar but have not found any that does taste the same. If you find something let me know.
> 
> John


I think I may have found something. It's a little different, and starts off a bit sweet and almost buttery, kind of like pipe tobacco, but then in develops into the spicy leather taste of the short story. I mean, it still has that sweet overtone throughout, but this is the closest I've gotten so far to a short story. The Short Story taste comes and goes though throughout the cigar. It's the Ramon Allones Specially Selected. I wish you could smell this sweet cuban delight right now. A friend from another cigar forum sent me a few cubans including two of these after I got ripped of by Vancouver Cigar Company. There was a huge thread on CA about them selling fakes and somehow I missed it when I placed my order.


----------



## FuenteFan-cl (Jan 23, 2009)

Granted, it's only a partial match, but it's great in it's own unique way


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah if you want something like the taste of the Short Story then I'm sure a maduro won't do anything for you.

I can't say they taste the same as a Short Story because I haven't smoked either a Short Story or this one lately. But it is made by AF and has Dominican Filler and Binder and a Camroon wrapper just like the Short Story. The Cuesta Rey Stanfords Cameroon Reserve. Now these are only released once a year but a lot of times you can find them. My local has some in stock right now www.seriouscigars.com


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

The Punch Champion is similiar IMHO


----------



## FuenteFan-cl (Jan 23, 2009)

architeuthis said:


> RyJ Love Story is similar with a milder flavor (same shape). Oliva makes one in the Serie G that is the same shape also, but not much similarity in taste. A lot less expensive though.


I just smoked an Oliva G Robusto due to a suggestion on another board and I actually thought it was remarkably similar, just a slight bit more peppery whereas the Short Story is a bit more earthy. It's at much closer then the RASS though, that's for sure.

I think I just saw the short story in the RASS because I wanted to find something with a similar taste and when I tasted the leathery undertones of the RASS I connected it to the Short Story. It's exceptionally good in it's own right though, and now one of my favorites.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

In my opinion. The perfect substitute to the short story is the La Flor Dominica El Jocko.


----------



## FuenteFan-cl (Jan 23, 2009)

You know what, I just smoked a short story and it's nothing like those two cigars I mentioned. I really need to do these side by side because it all comes down to subjectivity and memory when you're tasting things on different days.


----------



## FuenteFan-cl (Jan 23, 2009)

Not to mention what you've eaten and drank, how much sodium you've taken in that day, what allergens are effecting your sense of smell and therefore taste, and even something as simple as how long you've been up that day.


----------

